# How to check a 1950's Shopsmith?



## JamesB (Feb 28, 2012)

I found a "1950's shopsmith" on Craigslist and my question is what do I look for or how do I check it when I inspect it and make an offer?  I plan on taking pics and posting them here after I look at it.  I would like to check it, take pics and get advice from the shopsmith owners before making an offer.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Robert Taylor (Feb 28, 2012)

there is a wealth of information at the  following site. way too much to try to cover here

Shopsmith Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## JamesB (Feb 28, 2012)

bettyt44720 said:


> there is a wealth of information at the following site. way too much to try to cover here
> 
> Shopsmith Forums - Powered by vBulletin


 
sweet. Thanks.  
I went there, there is alot of information there. All I want to know is what to look for when I look at it to tell if it is worth it.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a really great community over there too.  Very helpful and welcoming. I have never not received help when asked for.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 29, 2012)

The greatest thing about a 50's SS is that you can still get parts for it from SS!!!!!


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine is in rehab right now. I just replaced the speed changer at 55 years old, it was worn beyond repair, now redoing the bearings. It should be like new when done. I think I'm going to redo the paint as well. My dad painted it a really ugly blue decades ago, and that paint is chipped and showing wear. I think Hammered blue and hammered Silver would look good.


----------

